# Giacomo Bonaventura



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2013)

Giacomo Bonaventura
Club: Atalanta
23 anni

Centrocampista tuttofare, mezzala, laterale o trequartista.
Buonissima tecnica, tiro dalla distanza, tempi di inserimento, bravo in tutte e due le fasi.
7 gol in questo campionato.

Giocatore che adoro e che prenderei ad occhi chiusi in Estate. Non abbiamo centrocampisti con le sue caratteristiche.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (10 Maggio 2013)

non un fenomeno, ma di sicuro una delle rivelazioni di questo campionato. In quel reparto però siamo già coperti, anche con l'arrivo di Saponara.

Pensiamo al centrocampo e alla difesa piuttosto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2013)

secondo me se saponara viene svezzato bene,può diventare piuttosto simile a lui.
Fatto sta che lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi,non può che esserci utile


----------

